# Fav choral music



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I love the 'Daffodils'. I got my children choir to sing it recently. It was heavenly.
But my fav choral work has to be Bach's St Matthew's Passion and Mendelssohn's ' Hear my Prayer?' Can't remember the tittle. We had a performance with a strength of 200 over some years ago. Wow! It was powerful!


----------



## Maestro Murphy (Jul 15, 2004)

I just love Mozart's Requiem in d minor.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I love the a capella songs by Mendelssohn (to sing outside). 

@DW. Maybe "Herr, erhöre mein Gebet" ?


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I haven't heard much of Bach's St. Matthew Passion but I love what I did hear of it! My all-time favorite is Handel's Messiah. The way his melodies and harmonies and counterpoint are intricately interwoven--esp. in the choruses--is out of this world--he was a supergenius! I like lots of the Bach chorales a whole lot, though I don't think he wrote as well for solos. Other favorites include the choruses of Handel's Chandos Anthems, as well as the Coronation Anthems and Dixit Dominus. As far as choral music I mainly like baroque, though I like Mozart's Laudate Dominum (what I've heard of it) and some of the melodies in Lehar's "The Merry Widow". I don't think I've heard much of Mendelssohn, though, besides "Elijah".


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

...DW. Maybe "Herr, erhöre mein Gebet" ?...
Is this what it is in German? Interesing


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh yes the Messiah, this is only wonderful, wonderful!!!!!!! I usually cry when i listen to it...and if you know the background when Händel wrote this. He was in crisis, got a stroke, half site was deaf and he came back, just wanted to write this oratorium he should have locked himself, didn't sleep, just composed and composed, like a testament...it was ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

I think it's fair to say that the Messiah is the greatest pc of choral music ever written in history. Nothing can be compared to its spirit, its vocal density and structure.
I caught its performance 2,3 yrs back. Wow! the choir was amazing with a strength of two hundread plus! Imagine that! And the pianist was superb-Yukko. Her pedalling is astonishing and the way she played those thirds. Man! The level of 'perfect' accuracy is hard to imagine!
DW was in the performance too. Did u sing alto or sop then?


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> * think it's fair to say that the Messiah is the greatest pc of choral music ever written in history. Nothing can be compared to its spirit, its vocal density and structure.*


Yes. It deserves to be put on a pedestal.
Yukko is a great pianist, and she's also an examiner with the Australian board. I used to see her everyday at the Music Major Department-Ministry of Education. She's also a fellow lecturer there.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thomas_@Jul 21 2004, 10:50 PM
> *I think it's fair to say that the Messiah is the greatest pc of choral music ever written in history. Nothing can be compared to its spirit, its vocal density and structure.
> I caught its performance 2,3 yrs back. Wow! the choir was amazing with a strength of two hundread plus! Imagine that! And the pianist was superb-Yukko. Her pedalling is astonishing and the way she played those thirds. Man! The level of 'perfect' accuracy is hard to imagine!
> DW was in the performance too. Did u sing alto or sop then?
> [snapback]204[/snapback]​*


ditto


----------

